# Best type of flour for home made treats?



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Does anyone make their own dog treats? I'm just wondering what the best kind of flour to use would be. I just made my very first-ever batch, for Tinkerbell. Given her rather serious bought of pancreatitis, we're cracking down and watching her diet ever more seriously than before. I asked the vet about what we could give her for low-fat treats, and the vet suggested baking my own using her regular low-fat canned food that we get from the vet. So, I just threw together a batch without a recipe, and they worked fine - though ended up chewy, rather than crunchy as I expected. But there was quite a bit of flour in them. I used all-purpose, which I have on hand....but I also have coconut flour and wasn't sure what the absolute BEST was to use for a pup.


----------



## MelodyoftheForest (Sep 11, 2015)

I had a friend who just sliced up the canned food and baked it to dry it out. If you want to use flour, I would look at what is in her regular food and go with that. That way it is something she already tolerates. Other flours with less or no gluten would not be as chewed either, I would think.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would avoid any grains. Coconut flour is popular with dogs, but any grain free flour would be OK.
if you want to be super healthy get a dehydrator and dehydrate pieces of meat or veg.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Just slicing and baking isn't an option with this particular canned food - it is very, very wet. Which is why I added the flour, to help dry it out.

I think I'll try with the coconut flour next time, will have the added perk of introducing another new flavour that she doesn't normally get as well.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Garbanzo bean is my flour of choice - though I typically just dehydrate bits of meat, and that is much better received at my house.


----------

